# تدبيرك فاق العقول



## sparrow (28 يوليو 2011)

*تدبيرك فاق العقول*

*دا برنامج بيجي في التلفزيون لابونا داودد لمعي بيحكي قصص واقعية لناس عاشوا حياتهم مع ربنا وازاي ربنا كان بيتمجد معاهم *
*الحلقات هو ابتدي ينزلها في كتاب وبنفس الاسم تدبيرك فاق العقول *
*يارب يكون سبب بركه للكل *


*(1 ) ذات الفسين *​ 
*نشأت هذه الابنه بين اخوه كثيرين واب مريض وام غير قادرة علي العمل , فكان لزاما عليها ان تعمل من سن الرابعة عشر لتنفق علي اسرتها , واضطرت ان تعمل اياما في بيوت مختلفه لتجد الدواء وضروريات الحياة لاسرتها , في نفس الوقت واصلت تعليمها فكانت متفوقه في دراستها بمعونه الله الذ احبته من كل قلبها . *
*مرت السنوات والتحقت بالجامعه وكانت تجمع بين اعلي الكليات واحقر الاعمال , وكانت مرتبطة بالكنيسة واسرارها المقدسة واجتماعاتها الروحية , وتميزت بعفة النفس فما اكثر المرات التي حاول ابوها الروحي مساعدتها في معيشتها وكانت ترفض , وبعد الحاح كثير قبلت ان تاخد ثمن الكتب الجامعية ومن فرط حبها للكنيسة وحتي لا تاخذ الا اقل مبلغ ممكن من الكاهن كانت تشتري الكتب القديمة لانها ارخص . *
*ونظرا لصغر مساحة الكنيسة علي استيعاب الاعداد التي تخدمها قررت شراء قطعه ارض مجاورة لها , واعلن احد الكهنه في اجتماع للشباب بالكنيسة عن اهمية الاشتراك في هذا المشروع الذي تحتاجة الكنيسة بشدة . *
*ثم يحكي هذا الكاهن بنفسه عما حدث بعد نهاية الاجتماع : تقدمت بكل حياء هذه الشابة مني وهمست ممكن كلمة يا ابونا بعيد عن الناس ؟؟*
*ممكن طبعا .. اجبت وانتحينا جانبا *
*ابي قد سمعت ما كنت تعلن عنه واريد ان اقدم شيئا للمسيح ولكني .. ولم ادعها تكمل *
*يكفي يا ابنتي شعورك وربنا عارف ومقدر *
*لو سمحت يا ابي عاوزة اكمل كلامي .. انا صحيح فقيرة ولا املك شئ ولكن لازم يكون لي دور .. ولو باي شئ بسيط *
*وبسرعه امتدت اصابع يدها اليمني لتمسك بشئ في اصابع يدها الاخري ما يشبه الدبله وقدمتها لي .. *
*انه محبس دهب يا ابي حوالي اقل او يساوي جراما من الذهب بالتقريب قيمتة 25 جنيها وهي قطعه الذهب الوحيدة التي امتلكها طوال حياتي ولكن الارض والكنيسة اهم *
*مرت ثواني قليله كنت خافضا فيها راسي لاسفل ودون قصد مني لمحت حذاءها المشقق والذي لا يستر كل قدميها .. ورفعت راسي لاقول : *
*- **يا ابنتي خلي المحبس معك واجب علينا نجبلك اكتر منه ولا ناخذه منك *
*- **- يا ابي دي حاجة وتلك حاجة ولا تحرجني ارجوك انا اريد ان اقدم شيئا للمسيح وليس لك واعتقد لو ان المسيح موجود كان قبلها من يدي , ونظرت الي نظره رجاء ان استجيب لمطلبها .. *
*- **لا زال ترددي واضحا وان لم انطق بكلمات قليله او كثيرة .. فبادرتني *
*- **يا ابي انت بهذا تجرحني وكان الفقير ليس له نصيبا في العطاء .. وقبل ان تكمل شعرت بتاثرها البالغ ففتحت يدي متلقيا هذه القطعه الثمينة جداا ليس في قيمتها المادية ولكن فيما تحوية وتحمله من حب , *
*لقد كان الاجتماع به اكثر من مائة فتاه .. وكانت هي افقرهم ولكن امام المسيح هي اغناهم *
*قيضت علي هذه القطعة بيدي وانا اردد داخلي ببركه هذه الفتاه وببركة ذات الفلسين سنحصل علي هذه الارض مهما كان ثمنها .. وتعلمت درسا في العطاء لن انساه ما حييت , ولمن انظر يا صديقي الي المسيح وما يرد به .. *
*فقد تخرجت هذه الفتاه وعملت باجتهاد وتقدم لها شاب زميل لها في العمل وواجهته بكل ظروفها بما فيها الحجرة الواحدة التي تسكنها مع اهلها ولكنه احترمها وكافاهما الله بشقه تكاد تكون قصه الحصول عليها معجزة في عالم لا يعترف الا بالارقام .. *

*نعم فان عمل المحبة لا يسقط ابدا امام الله .. *
*واما انا فلازالت اؤمن ان ما صنعته هذه الفتاه الرقيقه الحال كان اعظم تقدمة في 8 مليون جنيه .. الم تعط كل ما ملكت .. فمن منا صنع ذلك ؟! *

*ثق يا اخي عن اقل شئ تقدمة لله له قيمة كبيرة امامه , مهما كان ضعفك او ظروفك الصعبة . فالله ينظر الي قلبك . فجهدك القليل ومحبتك وحنانك وسهرك في الصلوات مهما كان ضئيلا فهو غالي القيمة . ان دمعة واحدة من عينيك التائبتين يحفظها الله بكل تقدير عنده . فلا تحتقر عطاياك الصغيرة لان الهك اب حنون يحبك جداا بل ويرفعك فوق الكل بحسب قلبك المحب .. *

يتبع


----------



## rooney93 (29 يوليو 2011)

جمييييييييييييييييلة


----------



## النهيسى (30 يوليو 2011)

فى منتهى الروعه
شكرا جدا
الرب يباركك
​


----------



## free20 (30 يوليو 2011)

* " مهما كان ضعفك او ظروفك الصعبة ، فالله ينظر الى قلبك "
       أمين يارب أمين   ، تدبيرك فاق العقول 
 والغير مستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله

 شكرا جزيلا وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك






*​


----------



## sparrow (31 يوليو 2011)

( 2 ) محتاجين لك ​


*شجعت احدي الخادمات شابه للاعتراف في كنيسة مارمرقس عند احد الاباء ,, واستمرت فترة ولكنها انقطعت بعد ذلك ليس فقط عن اب اعترافها ولكن عن الكنيسة ككل ولم تعد خادمتها تراها وتاهت وسط مشاغل الحياة واعتذارات كثيرة *
*وفي منطقه ابو تلات بالاسكندرية التقت هذه الخادمة التي تقيم باحد بيوت الخلوة بهذه الشابة وكانت مفاجاه مفرحه للاثنين لاجل المحبة العميقة التي تربطهما وانتهزت الخادمة هذه الفرصه للسؤال عن علاقتها بالله ولكنها تنهدت في ياس وقالت للخادمة : *
*اتركيني وشاني لم اعد اصلح لهذه العبادة التي تتكلمين عنها . فاخذت الخادمة تشجعها وتحدثها عن محبة الله ففتحت الشابة قلبها وقالت في حزن : *
*لقد ابتعدت عن الكنيسة تماما وعشت في صداقات سيئه والان لي مدة قد تطورت في علاقة سيئه مع شاب غير مسيحي وما فعلته يلقيني بعيدا عن كل حياة روحية ,, فاستمرت الخادمة تحدثها عن محبة الله والرجاء فيه وكيف ان الله يقبل الخطاه مهما ابتعدوا واساءوا , وسالتها عن اخر مرة اعترفت فيها في الكنيسة فقالت لها : *
*منذ سنوات عندما كنت تاخذيني الي كنيسة مارمرقس واعترف عند ابونا فلان ولم اقابله منذ ذلك الحين . ولم اعترف عند اي اب اخر ,, ولم تيأس الخادمة وشجعتها ان تعترف حتي تتناول من الاسرار المقدسة وتصلح وتعود من جديد الي الله . *

*وفيما الخادمة تتحدث مع هذه الشابة اقبلت واحده ممن تقمن مع الخادمة في بيت الخلوة واخبرتها بخبر لطيف ان ابونا فلان اب اعترافهمن جميعا قد راته مع احد الافواج في بيت مارمرقس ابو تلات وهو البيت المجاور لهم , فعلت الفرحة والذهول وجهي الخادمة والشابة وشعرتا ان الله يقترب منهما يدعوهما اليه . فقالت الخادمة للشابة : *
*هيا بنا لابد ان تقابلية ان الله يطلبك وقد رتب ان اقابلك علي غير ميعاد وارسل ايضا ابونا الينا . *
*تحرك الامل في قلب هذه الشابة وتحركت بفرحه مع خادمتها لتقابلا هذا الكاهن الذي رحب بهما ورغم مشاغله ومسئولياته مع الفوج الذي يقيم معه دبر وقتا بسرعه ليجلس معها . *
*واستمر الاعتراف مدة طويله خرجت بعده الشابه والابتسامة تعلو وجهها وهي تقول : *
*لم اكن اتوقع ان اري كل هذا الحنان والابوة والتشجيع بل قالت . ان ابونا سمح لي بالتناول غدا ثم اكملت لخادمتها الكلام قائله : لكنه طلب مني ان اصلي كثيرا .. لقد طلب مني ان اصلي السبع صلوات وكذا ايضا ان اعمل خمسين مطانية فكيف اعمل كل هذا وقد نسيت هذه الامور منذ زمان طويل ؟؟ ورغم فرحي اشعر بعجزي عن اتمام ما قاله . فشجعتها الخادمة وقالت لها : اسمحي لي ان اشاركك ميطانياتك فاعمل انا 25 عنك وانتي تعملين 25 اما الصلوات فساصليها معك واذكرك بهذا , كل يوم سنكون علي اتصال تليفوني لنتشجع معا ولكن ستبدئي وتغيري حياتك كلها . *
*ازداد الرجاء داخل هذه الشابه وتناولت في اليوم الثاني من الاسرار المقدسة وبعد انقضاء فترة الخلوة عادت هذه الشابة وهي تتساءل فيما بينها : *

*كيف ذهبت الي ابو تلات مع اني بعيدة منذ مدة ؟ وكيف قابلت خادمتي السابقة وكذا اب اعترافي ؟ كيف القيت كل همي وخطاياي ووعدت الله بالحياة الجديدة وتناولت من الاسرار المقدسة ؟ انه تدبير الهي كامل لم اكن اتوقع ان يحدث . حقا كنت في اشد الحاجة لمقابله من ينتشلني فارسلت يا الله خادمتي ثم اب اعترافي . *

*وتابعت الخادمة هذه الشابه تليفونيا واخذتا تصليان معا السبع صلوات وتضربان الميطانيات . *
*اتصلت بها في صباح اليوم التالي لوصولها مصر اكملتا قانونهما في الصلوات وفي اليوم الثالث اتصلت بها تليفونيا فردت والدتهما وقالت لي : انها نائمة *
*وقالت الخادمة : ايقظيها لان هناك ميعادا بيننا (كانت تقصد ميعاد الصلاه )وبعد لحظات سمعت صراخا شديدا وفهمت بعد ذلك ان هذه الشابة قد انتقلت الي السماء ...............*


*الله يبحث عنك ويحرك كل شئ لاجلك حتي تعود الي احضانه . فثق في محبتة والابدية التي اعدها لك .*
*قم من خطاياك مهما ازدادت ولا تبتعد عن اب اعترافك مهما كانت الظروف . اثبت في كنيستك فهذا هو مكانك الطبيعي . *


*يتبع *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (31 يوليو 2011)

نعم تدبيرك يفوق العقول


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 يوليو 2011)

انا عندي الكتاب دا وفعلا جميل معزي جداااااااااااااااااا
لابعد حد

بجد فكر ه حلوه خالص انك تنزلي قصص الكتاب
يسوع يبارك حبيبتي ويبارك خدمتك 
يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 يوليو 2011)

*الكتاب دة من أجمل الكتب اللى قريتها بأجزائها ... متابع تاسونى 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة
*​


----------



## sparrow (1 أغسطس 2011)

*( 3 ) حريص جدا *​


*كان رجلا مسنا ضعيف الجسد يمشئ ببطء شديد ولكنة كان حريصا علي حضور القداسات ومن فرط تعبه لم يكن قادرا علي الصعود الي الهيكل للتناول فكان الكاهن بعد مناولة الشعب ينزل اليه ليناوله . تكرر هذا المنظر الذي يظهر فيه محبة عم فريد للكنيسة وحرصة علي التناول من الاسرار المقدسة وكان التساؤل في ذهن الكهنه , *

*اليس هذا احق من غيره ان يذهب الكاهن ليناوله في بيته ؟*
*ولكنه كان متمسكا ان ياتي بنفسه الي الكنيسة ليحضر القداس وينال بركه المكان المقدس مهما كلفه ذلك من عناء . *

*كان عم فريد بشاي علامة واضحه لابد ان تراه في مكانه المعروف بجوار العمود . *
*وفي احد القداسات لاحظ الكاهن عدم وجوده ولم ينبهه الشماس حتي ينزل ليناوله فتعجب وسال عليه فلم يعرف احد اخباره . وبعد ذلك اتي شخص واخبره بانتقاله الي السماء ودعاه لصلاه الثالث وكانت المفاجاه انه عندما ذهب الكاهن ليصلي وجد مسكن عم فريد في الدور الخامس وانه كان يستغرق حوالي ساعتين للصعود الي شقته وحوالي ساعه ونص للنزول نظرا لضعفه الجسدي الشديد . *

*كم هو غالي جداا عند الله جهاد هذا الرجل العظيم الذي قدم من اعواز صحته لله . اما نحن يا اخي فقد نتكاسل عن حضور الكنيسة او الاجتماعات الروحية رغم تمتعنا بصحة اقوي منه بكثير . ان كل خطوة تخطوها نحو الكنيسة يهتم بها الله ليجازيك عليها علانية امام كل المؤمنين في ملكوت السموات . *

يتبع


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 أغسطس 2011)

قصة فى منتهى الروووووووووووووووووعة
ميرسى كتيييييييييييير تاسونى
ربنا يبارك تعبكم


----------



## Nemo (1 أغسطس 2011)

مش عارفة اقولك ايه يا سبارو ان برنامج ابونا يوحنا باقى ده بيعملى ايه؟؟
ومواعيده اتغيرت من فترة ومش عارفة اتابعه عشان الشغل
فأنا بشكر تعبك ومحبتك وخدمتك العظيمة دى وهتابعك من دلوقت
التلات قصص احلى من بعض 
الاولى والتالته عطاء مادى ومعنوى والتانية قصه توبة فى منتهى الروعة
ربنا يبارك خدمتك حبيبتى


----------



## sparrow (1 أغسطس 2011)

ميرسي لمروركم جميعا وتشجعيكم


----------



## sparrow (3 أغسطس 2011)

*(4 ) *​


*تربي هذا الشماس في كنيسة مارمرقس وصار رئيسا للشماسة بها وتعلق بخدمة الهيكل وخاصة القداس الاول يوم الاحد وكان من اوائل الحاضرين ليجهز كل شئ قبل حضور الكاهن . مرت السنوات تزوج فيها اولاده ثم انتقلت شريكة حياتة وعاش المهندس فايز رياض , في الدور الارضي من الفيلا التي يمتلكها وهي ملاصقة لكنيسة مارمرقس بمصر الجديدة ولكنه ظل حريصا علي خدمة القداسات والتناول من الاسرار المقدسة رغم تقدمة في السن . وفي صباح احد ايام الاحاد استيقظ كعادتة مبكرا واستعد للذهاب الي القداس وفيما هو يرتدي ملابسة شعر بالم مفاجئ في راسة ولكنه اهمله حتي لا يتاخر عن ميعاد القداس وبعد ذلك شعر انه لا يري جيدا ما حوله ومع هذا لم يتعطل عن الاسراع ليلحق بميعاده . تحرك من حجرته الي الصاله وخرج من باب الشقه ونزل بضعه سلالم وسار حتي باب الفيلا الخارجي ولكن عندما خرج الي الشارع لاحظ انه غير قادر علي الذهاب الي الكنيسة لانه لا يري شيئا فاضطر الي ان ينادي علي المكوجي الذي محله امام الفيلا فاسرع اليه واخذه بيده ووصله الي الكنيسة ودخل اليها لانه يحفظ كل شبر فيها ووقف امام الهيكل واعتذر لابنائه الشماسة عن الخدمة بسبب بعض التعب وبعد القداس اخبرهم بما حدث وانه لا يري شيئا فتعجب الكل من تعلقه بالصلاه والقداس والتناول حتي ينسي كل هذه الالام الخطيرة ,,*

*اسرعوا به بعد ذلك الي الطبيب الذي قرر انه اصيب بجلطة في المخ افقدته نظره ولكن مع العلاج بدا يستعيد نظره تدريجيا ويعود بعد فتره لممارسة خدمته في الهيكل التي احبها من كل قلبه . *

*ان تعلق قلبك بمحبة الله فسترتفع فوق الالام والظروف المعاكسة وكل معطل حتي تكاد لا تشعر به وتحتمله بشكر وحينئذ ستنال معونه الهيه فائقه بقوة الروح القدس الذي سند الشهداء اثناء عذاباتهم واباء البريه في جهادهم والرسل والخدام في اتعابهم . *


*يتبع *


----------



## sparrow (3 أغسطس 2011)

*(5 ) كلامك حلو يارب *​


*كانت اكبر اخواتها السبع ولم يكن هذا فخرا او ميزة لها بل علي العكس كان هذا احد اسباب المها الذي استمر حوالي 19 عاما من عمرها .. *
*كان هذا في اوئل الستينات وكنت صبيا يبلغ من العمر 10 سنوات عندما اضطرت اسرتي الصغيرة لظروف ما ان تتركني في منزل هذه السيدة التي تربطنا بها قرابه لمدة شهر تقريبا .. *
*وكان المكان في احدي قري الصعيد حيث لا كهرباء ولا مواصلات مكان بدائي جدا الا ان حال المنزل بالداخل يعكس ما بخارجة بما يحمله من اثاث فاخر . *
*وكان لهذا الشهر ابلغ الاثر في حياتي كلها وخاصه الروحيه منه فالنظام صارم جداا اذ النوم من الساعه 8 مساء والاستيقاظ في 4 فجرا وياتي الخدم وعددهم كثير . ثم تبدا السيدة الصلاه او زوجها وكانت الصلاه تجمع بين الارتجال وقطع من الاجبيه ,, تقترب لمبات الكيروسين من وجه السيدة ومن الكتاب الهائل الحجم الذي تحمله بيديها وتقترب عيناها من الصفحات تبدا بصوت اجتمعت فيها نبرات الهدوء والوداعه والحسم والمهابة *
*وما ان تنتهي من القراءه حتي تبدا بشرح وتفسير ما قراته ثم تاتي الصلاه الختامية التي كان يتلوها الزوج في معظم الاحيان وتنتهي الجلسة الصباحية بان يقوم الجميع بنشاطة *
*وكانت الجريدة اليومية تاتي لهذا المنزل كل يوم ويقرا عادة الصبي العناوين الكبيرة حتي وان لم يفهمها كلها وفي احدي المرات تعذر علي الصبي كلمة في قراءتها *

*وما ان سالها ذلك حتي اجابت برقه : اسفه يا حبيبي انا لا اعرف القراءة ؟ !!!!!*
*اعتبرها الصبي نوع من المزاح فسالها ثانيه فجاءت نفس الاجابه !!!!!!!!*
*ولكن كيف لا تجيدي القراءه وانت تقراين لنا كل يوم بل وتشرحين لنا ايضا ما تقراينه لنا .. كيف هذا *

*استمرت السيدة بنظراتها الحانية وقالت اعتقد انك كبرت وممكن ان تفهم ما سوف اقصه عليك ولكن دع الامر سرا بيننا *

*- **شوف يا حبيبي لقد ولدت عام 1895 وكان ابي غنيا جداا من الاعيان وكنت اولي بناته ولم يكن التعليم منتشرا في مثل هذه الايام ومع هذا ادخلني ابي المدرسة لاقتناعه باهمية الموضوع ولكن بعد اسبوع بعد انتشار الخبر هاجت الدنيا وقامت واجتمع الكثير منهم في بيت ابي واخيرا استسلم لمطالبهم واخرجني بعد اسبوع من المدرسة ولهذا فانا لا اعرف القراءة فقاطعتها ولكنك ..؟ !!*
*فاجابت : اصبر شويه يا حبيبي .. شعر والدي بالندم الشديد علي قراره الخاطي ولهذا اصر الا يكرر الخطا مع اخواتي البنات فادخلهن كلهن المدارس ومرت السنوات وكبرنا جميعا وكبرت المشكله داخلي : انني اقل اخواتي فهن متعلمات يقران ويكتبن ،، و لم يميزهن ابي عني في شئ ولكن النقص كان داخلي والالم يعتصرني ولم افتح شفتائ ابدا ولم ابح لاحد بما في نفسي ,, واخذ الموضوع بعدا اعمق عندما يقران في الكتاب المقدس بصوت مرتفع ويحكين مع بعضهم وانا لاء*
*بل خجلي جعلني كثيرا اعتذر عن الجلوس معهم بحجة اعمال المنزل *
*ومرة قمت في منتصف الليل وكان عمري حوالي 19 سنه وكان هذا قبل زواجي بقليل وانا في بحر من الدموع وضيق شديد . وخطر لي خاطر لماذا لا اتحدث مع الله ؟ *
*وبدات بالفعل اتكلم معه بكلمات عفوية غير مرتبه كانت خارجة من قلب دامي وليس من انسان فصيح *

*· **انت تقدر علي كل حاجة ... انت ابو الكل ... انا تعبانه قوي ومجروحة اووي .. انا عارفه ان الشهادات عندك مش مهمه ... انا مش عاوزة تعليم .. عاوزة حاجة واحدة بس .. اقرا وافهم كتابك المقدس ... مش عاوزة فلوس .. مش عاوزة اتجوز ولا انجب .. عاوزة حاجة واحدة بس اقر وافهم كتابك المقدس .. ده مش كتير علي ولا هو كبير عليك .. ارجوك .. ارجوك .. ارجوك يارب *

*واخذني النعاس حتي الصباح واستيقظت لادير اعمال المنزل واستمر هذا الوضع عدة ايام . وفي احدي الامسيات اخذت احدي اخواتي الكتاب المقدس في يدها وبدات في القراءه وكانت تجلس بجواري ... واذ بي .. اجد عقلي ينطق ذات الكلمات وكانه يعرفها تمام المعرفه واستمر الوضع كيف هذا ؟! .. لا اعرف ... لا افهم .. انه فوق التصديق .. وتلاحقت انفاسي وقبل افتضاح الامر خرجت من الغرفه مسرعه وبصورة تلقائيه ذهبت لافتح كتابا مدرسيا لاحدي اخوتي واعيد التجربة ولكن الكلمات المكتوبه عادت الي غرابتها علي عيني . عدت مرة اخري الي الكتب المقدس . فعدت الي قدرتي علي القراءة والفهم . ماذا يحدث .....*

*يا الهي انني افهم , عظيم انت في قدرتك ,عظيم انت في كل اعمال نعمتك ,*
*ما اروعك يا الهي ... يا مفرح صغيري القلوب والنفوس *

*- **فهمت ليه بقي انا ما بعرفش اقرا الجرايد .. لاني زي ما قلت لك انا لا اعرف القراءه ومش عاوزة اقرا حاجة تاني في حياتي غير الكتاب المقدس ... *

*تنيحت هذه المراه عام 1980 ةحتي اثناء مرضها لم يفارقها الكتاب المقدس يدها ولا عينيها ولا قلبها . *

*ايها الحبيب المست معي ان هذه المراه سوف تدين كل من تعلموا القراءه والكتابه ولا يقراون الكتاب المقدس ؟!!!*

*عظيمة هي اعمالك يارب *


*يتبع *


----------



## zezza (3 أغسطس 2011)

رووووووووووووووووووعة يا سبارو قصص فى منتهى الجمال 
شكرا يا قمرة ربنا يباركك و يعوضك


----------



## mera22 (4 أغسطس 2011)

ميرسي كتيييييير رائع

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## sparrow (6 أغسطس 2011)

*( 6 ) حب من السماء *​


*يتصف الاطفال ببعض الانانية لصغر سنهم ومحاولتهم الدفاع عن انفسهم وهذا امر نفسي طبيعي لا يثير القلق ويزول عندما يكبرون ويدخلون في سن المراهقة *
*ولكن امامنا طفله غريبة عن باقي الاطفال تميزت بحب باذل نحو الكل وتضحيات وتفضيل الاخرين عن نفسها وعندما تلاحظها تشعر انك امام شابه كبيرة تتميز بقداسة عالية . *
*انها طفله جيسي التي لم يتجاوز عمرها العشر سنوات ,, ظهرت المحبة المسيحية واضحة في حياتها . لقد تربت في بيت مسيحي وارتبطت بالكنيسة واحبت المسيح الذي قدم حياته علي الصليب لاجل العالم كله وتاثر قلبها الصغير وفاض بحب غامر نحو الاطفال المحيطين بها . *

** وفي احد الايام ذهبت بها امها الي النادي وطلبت الطفله ان تذهب الي مراجيح فقالت لها امها : لا تتاخري لاني مرتبطة باعمال اخري ,, ومرالوقت ولم تعد جيسي فذهبت اليها الام لتتعجلها لكنها فؤجئت بها تمرجح طفله اصغر منها فصرخت فيها قائله : انا قلت لكي ان تسرعي بالعودة , لماذا لم تتمرجحي انت ؟؟ *
*فقالت لها : ان الاطفال كثيرون ولا توجد مرجيحة فارغه فلاحظت ان هذه الطفله تريد ان تلعب ولم يرض احد ان يعطيها فرصه فنزلت من المرجيحة واركبتها ولانها صغيرة لا تستطيع ان تتمرجح وحدها فانا اساعدها وساذهب معك حالا يا ماما . *
*واعتذرت لامها التي اندهشت جدا لهذا الحب الباذل الذي لا يفعله الكثير من الكبار . *

** وفي احدي المرات كانت الام تصطحب جيسي مع صديقة لها ليحضرا مجموعة دراسية وعندما هممن باستقلال السيارة التي كانت مزدحمة باشياء كثيرة اوصت الام ابنتها ان تجلس في المكان المريح وتترك لصديقتها الاخر الضيق . ولكنها فوجئت بها تفعل العكس فعاتبتها امها بعد عودتهما . فقالت لها جاسي : يا ماما هذه ضيفتي ويجب ان اكرمها واريحها . *
*انها صورة عجيبة للتنازل عن الحقوق وتفضيل راحة الاخرين علي النفس . كما يعلمنا الكتاب المقدس . *

** **وفي امتحان اللغه الانجليزية كان هناك سؤالا موجها للتلميذات : ماذا ستفعلن في الاجازة ؟ وكتبت كل واحدة ما تشتهيه من العاب ونزهات في هذه الفترة .. ولكن الاجابة العجيبه كانت لهذه الطفله التي اندهش منها كل المدرسين . فقد كتبت ان ما تود ان تفعله في الاجازة هو ان تصلي . *

** **وقبل امتحان الكمبيوتر اتصلت بها صديقتها دينا وطلبت منها اوراق هذه المادة فطلبت جيسي من امها ان تساعد دينا فوعدتها الام ان تقوم بتصوير الورق. وخرجت الام لتقضي بعض الاعمال وعندما عادت فؤجئت بجيسي وقد نسخت هذه الاوراق بيدها لتضمن وجود نسخة لصديقتها , بل طلبت اكثر من ذلك ان توصلها امها لمنزل صديقتها لتعطيها الاوراق بنفسها , فلم تتمالك الام نفسها وصرخت في دهشه : كيف تعطلي نفسك لتساعدي صديقتك بل وتذهبي اليها بدلا من ان تاتي هي ؟! *

*انه حب غريب تاملته الام بتعجب بل وكل المحيطين بجيسي ، انه الحب السماوي قد تجسد علي الارض لينظرها الناس ، ولكنها اعظم من ان تبقي علي الارض : فبعد الامتحانات وفيما الاسرة مسافرة بالسيارة ، قد اصطدمت في حادث واصيب كل من فيها بجروح اما الطفله السمائية فقد عادت الي مكانها في السماء لتتمتع في احضان المسيح بالحب الانهائي . *

*يتبع *


----------



## sparrow (8 أغسطس 2011)

( 7 ) - ابن الملك ​

احب هذا الصبي طلعت كمال الكنيسة وارتبط بها في مدينه طهطا ثم بدا يخدم في مدارس الاحد والقري المحيطة بنشاط وثقه في قوة الله العامله معه . كان يركب دراجته الخاصه ومعه احد زملائه ليخدموا في القري التي ليست بها خدمة وعندما لاحظ صعوبة حضور بعض الاطفال الي مدارس الاحد استاجر حنطور لجمع الاطفال . اهتم بخدمة اخوه الرب وكذا احضار الكتب الروحية من الاسكندرية التي كان يزورها في اجازة الصيف , وهناك تتلمذ علي يد ابونا بيشوي كامل الذي علمة انه ابن الملك فيثق في قوة الله المسانده له ويطلب بثقه فيعطيه . 
ازدادت الثقه والايمان في قلبه فلم يهتز عندما كان يهاجم بعض المشاغبين الكنيسة وابناء مدارس الاحد فيتصدي لهم ,, حتي ان احدهم خطف سلسلة ذهبية من رقبه احدي بنات الكنيسة فسارع يجري وراءة في شوارع وازقه كثيرة حتي وصل الي بيته فدخل وراءه الي غرفه نومه واندهش اهل البيت ولكنهم لما علموا بما حدث اعتذروا له واعطوه السلسلة وارسلوا معه من يرشده للرجوع للكنيسة لان المكان بعيد جدا ولا يستطيع الرجوع وحده . 
بعد تخرجه من كلية الهندسة باسيوط عمل في القاهرة وتزوج وانجب ابناءه الثلاثه وبارك الله في عمله واسرته التي تعلمت منه ان تصلي في كل احتياج لانهم جميعا ابناء الملك , فكان يستجيب لهم ويدبر كل احتياجاتهم .
وفي احد اعماله الهندسية بعد بناء عمارة وضع فيها كل امواله واستدان من البنك ليكملها تعنتت احدي اللجان ولم تعطه الموافقة عليها فصلي هو وزوجته وبعد يومين اثناء جلوسة في مكان البناء لمح شيئا يلمع في احد الاعمده الخرسانية وتقدم ليجده صليب اخذه بكل ايمان وفرح خاصه انه كان عيد الصليب , وبعد هذا بيومين الغي الله عمل هذه اللجنه ووافقت اللجان الاخري واكمل المشروع . 
اثناء عمله مر بازمات ماليه عديدة وصرخ الي الله ليرفعها عنه واهتم اثناءها ان يرسل عشور للمحتاجين لينال صلواتهم لاجله وكان الله يتحنن عليه وعليهم ويحل كل ازماته لانه حرص علي العطاء من اعوازه . 
وفي صباح احد ايام سبتمبر 2001 فاجاه الم بسيط بكتفه فصلي ونظر الي القديسين الذين احبهم وعلق صورهم في منزله وارتفعت روحه الي السماء ليشاركهم افراحهم حول المسيح 
وحلمت به طفلته وله عينان واسعتان وهو ينظر الي والدتها ولكن عينها الضيقتين لا تستطعان رؤيته , ومرة اخري حلمت به مع مارجرجس وابينا بيشوي كامل , واثناء تقبل العزاء بالقاعه اشتم بعض الحاضرون رائحه حنوط واضحه 

انك ابن ملك الملوك ورب الارباب فثق في قوة الله العامله فيك اطلب ما تحتاجة واصبر حتي تنال مهما مرت بل ازمات كثيرة ولو ظهر انك اقل من غيرك , فاعلم انك متميز عن الكل بانك ابن الملك فيتعزي قلبك بمحبة الله وشركه قديسيه . 

يتبع


----------



## sparrow (13 أغسطس 2011)

*(8 ) المكان المنير المبهر *​


*كان من رجال الاعمال الناجحين في عمله وحياته الاجتماعية ولكن علاقته بالله كانت محدودة . سمح الله له ببعض المتاعب الصحية احتملها بشكر . وفي السبع سنين الاخيره من حياته ازدادت عليه المتاعب الصحية من ازمات قلبيه وفشل كلوي ولكن خلال العلاج في مصر وفي الخارج كان يشكر الله بشكل متميز ادهش كل المحيطين به سواء زوجتة او اولادة او كل معارفه وقاده المرض الي ارتباط وثيق بالله فاحب الكنيسة واسرارها ,, وفي اواخر 2001 اخبر زوجته انه سينتقل بعد اربعين يوما وحاولت ان تطرد عنه هذه الافكار ولكنه كان يؤكدها ,, احتاج الي غسيل كلوي واصيب بازمة قلبيه جديدة مع ضعف في عضلات جسمه . واخبر زوجته ان النهاية اقتربت جدا ,, كان ذلك يوم السبت وطلب منها ان يعترف يوم الاثنين ويتناول يوم الثلاثاء وخلاص .. *
*وفي اليوم التالي – اي الاحد اصيب بازمة قلبيه فدخل المستشفي وتحسن في اليوم التالي اعترف ثم تناول وكان فرحا جدا وشكر الله وقال : قد اكمل *
*بعد هذا دخل في غيبوبة مدة حوالي يوم ثم افاق منها واسترد صحته وحيويته واستدعي زوجته وابنته واخبرهما انه اثناء الغيبوبة قد انتقل من الارض وراي رؤيا عجيبه انه قد دخل الي السماء وظهر امامه مكان واسع وكان معه القديسان مارمينا ومارجرجس اللذان كان يتشفع بهما وقادته الملائكة الي مكان منير ومبهر وقالوا له هذا مكانك ,, فتعجب وقال : هل هذا كله لي انا ؟ قالوا : نعم يا ادوارد وطلبوا منه ان يعود الي الارض حتي يطمئن اقرباءه واحباءه . *
*واكمل حديثه مع زوجته وابنته وكان الطبيب والممرضه يسمعان ايضا ما قاله لزوجته : الان سيقف قلبي ونظرت الزوجه الطبيبه في غرفه الانعاش فوجدت الاكسجين والضغط يهبطان . وهكذا ارتفع الي السماء ليتمتع الاستاذ ادوار بالمكان المعد له مع القديسين والملائكة *

*ان الله اعد لك مكانا عظيما في السماء , فيه من الفرح ما يفوق كل خيال . *
*فقط انه يطلب توبتك واقترابك اليه فيكشف لك عن اسراره ومحبته*
* ويشجعك ما دت محتملا الالام لاجله حتي تكمل ايام مسرتك علي الارض في خوفه وتصل الي راحه وامجاد السماء*

*يتبع *


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 أغسطس 2011)

*رووووعه يا سبارو

ربنا يبارك خدمــتك
*​


----------



## sparrow (17 أغسطس 2011)

*(9 ) الصلا ة تمنع الخطية *​



*في بداية خدمة احد الكهنه بكنيسة مارمرقس بمصر الجديدة , دخل عليه رجلا في الستين من العمر تقريبا وهو من رجال الاعمال وكان الكاهن وحده في الكنيسة في ذلك الوقت ,,*

*- **اهلا يا ابونا .. انا رجل الاعمال فلان .. *
*+ اهلا بحضرتك *
*- **انا عايز اعترف علشان مش عارف اقابل اب اعترافي اللي في كنيسة بعيدة .. *
*+ اهلا وسهلا *
*- **وبعد صلاه ابانا الذي .. بدا الرجل في سرد اعترافه بسرعه ولم يقاطعه الكاهن اذ كان يبدو علي عجله ,, وعند نهايه اعترافه نطق باخر خطية وكانت ........ ؟ ! *
*- **دفعت فلوس يا ابونا لولد عاطل علشان يقتل انسان خلال الاسبوع الجاي ! بسرعه قذف بالاعتراف الاخير وبكل هدوء ورزانه كانه لم يقل شيئا *
*+ حضرتك بتقول قتلت انسان ؟ *
*- **لا يا ابونا لسه لكن خلال الاسبوع دة ؟*
*+ ازاي بس .. ازاي ؟ *
*- **باختصار يا ابونا الراجل ده واحد مبتدئ في السوق واخذ مني شغلانه بطريقه غلط وعشان كدة لازم يموت علشان يبقي عبره لغيره . *
*- **واحتار الكاهن ولم يعرف ماذا يقول !! *
*+ وقال ده قتل انسان .. مش حيوان ! *
*- **لا يا ابونا ده ما يساويش حيوان . *
*+ ازاي حضرتك عايز تاخد حل بالتناول وفي خطيه قتل مع سبق الاصرار . مش ممكن تتناول .. مش ممكن يا ابني . *
*- **ازاي مش ممكن ؟ ! *
*+ ده حتي حضرتك معندكش ندم ولا توبه يبقي ازاي عايز تحليل . لازم توقف الخطية دي .. او المصيبة دي . *
*- **مش ممكن يا ابونا .. اصلك مش فاهم . *
*انا اعطيت الولد 5 الاف جنيه .. وباقي حوالي 10 الاف بعد التنفيذ .. والمسائل دي ما فيهاش رجوع .. يعني الاتفاق يبقي زي العقد وحتي لو جيت ارجع في كلامي فلن يرجع الولد في كلامه . ضاق الكاهن وصارت كلماته اكثر حسما وصوته جريئا جداا . *
*+ لازم تعمل حاجة .. ما ينفعش اللي انت بتقوله .. *
*ازاي بس عاوز تتناول .. انا شايف ( سامحني ) دي جراه من حضرتك انك عاوز تتناول ومصر علي الخطية اسف مش ممكن اقرا التحليل لحضرتك . *
*- **الم يقل السيد المسيح كل ما تحلونه علي الارض يكون محلولا في السماء *
*+ بشرط التوبه طبعا والا سوف يكون هناك حلا بالزنا والقتل والسرقه والمسيح نفسه قال في الوصيه لا تقتل *
*تركني الرجل ولم يبد اي اهتمام وانطلق خارجا ولم تبد منه كلمه اخري . مجرد انه خرج هكذا بكل بساطة .. *
*وانا ايضا لم استوقفه اذ بدا مصرا علي موقفه ولا يريد الاستماع . *

*انصرف الرجل تاركا الكاهن في ضيق شديد فاخذ يحدث نفسه : *
*+ كيف اوقف هذا .. الموقف اكبر مني .. اعتدت في مثل هذه المواقف ان اجد المساندة من اب اعترافي ولكنه ذهب اجازة لماذا يسافر الان ؟ وانا في اشد الاحتياج للحديث معه واخراج ما في صدري ,, فاسرعت الي هيكل الشهيد العظيم وقبلت ستر الهيكل وقبضت عليه بيد قويه وبدات اصلي .. *
*ازاي يارب .. ازاي ده يحصل وانت ضابط الكل .. لازم تتدخل وتوقف الجريمة ورغم تعبي الشديد , شعرت بصوت داخلي يقول لي .. ربنا سمح لك بكل هذا علشان تصلي بجد . *
*ظللت 3 ايام متصله اصلي بلجاجة من اجل هذا الموضوع طوال الوقت , وكانت لي طلبة واحده اكررها .. انت يارب تقدر تتصرف .. اكيد تقدر تعمل حاجة . امال الملاك ميخائيل بيعمل ايه ؟ طيب مارجرجس وابو سيفين .. واحد منهم بس ارجوك يارب , ارجوك اعمل حاجة .. انا تعبان وانت ابويا . *

*يواصل الكاهن حديثه فيقول : *
*بعد خمسه ايام من مقابلتي لرجل الاعمال , كنت جالسا في القاعه من اجل اخذ الاعترافات . واثناء الاعتراف دخل علي شابا طويل القامة مقتحما النظام قائلا : *
*عايزك يا ابونا في موضوع مهم . *
*حاضر ممكن تنتظر شويه لغايه ما اخلص *
*لا عايزك دلوقتي *
*وامام وجهه الجامد لم استطع ان ارفضه فاخذته جانبا وبدا يتكلم . *

*- **انا مش بتاع كنايس .. وساكن بعيد جداا .. ومن الاخر ماعرفش ربنا .. وقلبي ميت وكل فلوسي من الحرام . *
*- **ولاول مرة في حياتي اشعر اني عايز اتكلم مع قسيس حتي لو بيني وبينه مسافه شبر .. *
*- **انا كنت قلقان جداا واللي هاقوله صعب وقلت لنفسي اختار كنيسة بعيدة , انا لا اتذكر كنيسة بعيدة .. فجيت هنا ولقيتك وعايز اقولك حاجة حصلت من عشره ايام*
*+ اتفضل يا ابني . *
*- **جاني واحد من ( الكار ) يعني زميل فساد وفاتحني في شغلانه نعملها سرا مقابل 15 الف جنيه ناخد مقدم 5 و10 بعد النهاية .. باختصار رجل اعمال عايز يتخلص من منافس ليه في لقمة العيش واحنا الوسيله . فرحت بالشغلانه وخاصه ان الدنيا كانت ناشفه وده مبلغ كبير . وبدانا نراقب الزبون وكل شئ بالتدقيق .. والعملية كانت سهله ! ..*
*+ وشرح لي الشاب خطه القتل .. *

*وشعرت بنبضات قلبي آخذه في السرعه .. ثم قال لي يا ابونا لاول مرة في حياتي الاقي نفسي مش عاوز .. مش عارف .. من يومين وانا متوتر .. لازم انفذ ومش قادر انفذ .. واتكسف اقول لشريكي لا يسخر مني ام يجد شريكا اخر .. وبعدين سمعتي هتبقي في الارض . *
*استجمعت كل قوتي و صارحت شريكي الذي فاجاني هو الاخر بعدم رغبته في العملية دي ومتشائم منها . *
*والعجيب يا ابونا ان شريكي ده ليس افضل مني في شئ ولا يعرف ربنا ولكن ما ادهشني انه قال .. باللفظ الواحد .. ان ربنا مش عايزنا نعمل كده . *
*ربنا ؟ منذ متي ؟ احنا اساسا مش بنذكر اسم ربنا الا في السب والحلفان ولكن ربنا يمنعنا ؟ كلمات عجيبه وجديدة ولكني ارتحت جدا , فانا وشريكي اتفقنا علي الخير لاول مرة في حياتنا . *

*واتي الليل علي في الفراش وذهب القلق بعيدا لكني حسيت بصوت بيقول لي لازم تحكي لقسيس لازم تروح لكنيسة تقول كل الي جواك وتنور شمعه للعدراء وزي ما قلت لك دورت علي كنيسة بعيدة . *
*لكن يا ابونا في مشكله 5 الاف جنيه اتصرفوا . *
*+ ولاول مرة اخرج عن صمتي وقلت له : *
*مش مهم .. مش مهم يا ابني .. كل ده كان حرام في حرام دي فلوس حرام *
*- **بص يا ابونا انا مرتاح دلوقتي ورايح اولع شمعه *
*+ اسمك ايه يا ابني انا معرفتهوش ؟ *
*- **مش مهم يا ابونا الاسم *
*+ طيب عنوانك ؟ *
*- **ولا ده اقدر اعطيه لك *
*+ طيب اطمن عليك ازاي ؟ *
*- **ربنا يسهل . *
*+ وفشلت كل محاولاتي في معرفه اي شئ عنه وذهب وتواري ولم اراه ثانيه ولكن كنت في غاية الفرح واخذت اشكر الله من كل قلبي انه استجاب لصلاتي انا الضعيف *

*ويضيف الكاهن : *
*بعد شهر من هذه الواقعه دعيت لخطبة في منزل واثناء الخطبه وجدت امام عيني رجل الاعمال الذي ابتسم وحياني من بعيد وبعد نهاية الصلاه جذبني من يدي واخذني جانبا وهمس لي : *
*- **يا ابونا احب اطمئن قدسك الولد طلع نصاب واخذ الفلوس وما عملش حاجة .. اكيد .. اكيد قدسك صليت .. *
*+ لم اجب علي تعليقه بل قلت له : *
*لسه شايف انك لم تخطئ بعزمك علي القتل ؟ *
*- **فعلا يا ابونا كنت اعمي وكان معاك حق لكن ربنا ستر ولم يتمم حماقتي وانا اعترفت تاني .. واب اعترافي سمح لي بالتناول بعد شهر واعطاني عقوبه ووعدته الا افكر في مثل هذه الامور . *


*ان كانت حروب الشيطان قويه وشعرت بعجزك عن مقاومتها , فثق ان قوة الله قادرة ان تحميك وتبعد الخطية عنك او تغير قلبك فترفضها . *
*وان كنت تري احد احبائك منغمسا في الخطية ويرفض سماع صوت الله او ساقطا في يأس ومستسلما للخطية ,, فاعلم ان الصلاه تستطيع ان تخترق كل الحواجز وتنقذ الضعفاء والمحتاجين ,, لذا لا تكف عن الصلاه من اجل كل المعذبين من الخطية مهما فرضتها او حتمتها الظروف او كان الشيطان قد القي شباكه علي الفريسة من كل جانب . فالصلاه قادرة علي انقاذها . كما انقذت صلوات مونيكا ابنها اغسطنيوس من عمق الخطية . *

يتبع


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أغسطس 2011)

ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك
آمين


----------



## كرستينا كركر (17 أغسطس 2011)

*جميل جدا ياقمرررررررررررر​​*


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (17 أغسطس 2011)

بجد بالصلاه القوية تنحل المشاكل التى يصعب علينا حلها فقوة الصلاه تغلب كل اعمال الشيطان


----------



## sparrow (18 أغسطس 2011)

*( 10 ) انت نسيت الغلابه ولا ايه *
​*في اليوم السابق لعيد الميلاد خرج كاهن احدي قري الصعيد كعادته ومعه احد الخدام لتوزيع عطايا العيد علي المحتاجين في القريه . وبعد ان طافا بالبيوت التي يقصدونها , بقي كوخ صغير في اخر البلده . تردد الخادم في الذهاب اليه , من اجل المجهود الذي قاما به ولان الوقت قد تاخر حتي يستطيعا اللحاق بميعاد صلاه ليله العيد ولكن الكاهن شجعه وسارا في الطريق الطويل حتي وصلا الي هذا الكوخ . *

*كانا يتساءلان في فكرهما اثناء سيرهما من سيفتح لنا الباب ؟ او لعله يكون غير مغلق تماما , لانهما يعلمان ان السيدة التي تقيم في هذا الكوخ مقعدة . *
*وصلا الي الكوخ ووجدا الباب مغلقا . فطرقاه والعجيب انهما وجدا السيدة تفتح لهما وقد تشددت رجلاها . فاعطياها عطيه العيد وشكرتهما وعندما هما بالانصراف , امسكت بهما واصرت علي دخولهما . *

*وعندما دخلا اشتما رائحة ذكية , بل رايا نورا واضحا في الكوخ لم يعرفا مصدره . *

*اما السيدة فقالت لهما : *

*اني اعيش مع ابني في هذا الكوخ ولا استطيع القيام باحتياجاتي . وابني يقضي معظم الوقت خارج المسكن . واعاني من الاحساس بالوحده  لانه يندر ان يزورنا احد في كوخنا البسيط هذا البعيد عن القريه  , وليس امامي الا الصلاه وطلب معونه الله , حتي يرفع عني الاحساس بالوحده ويعطيني شيئا من السلام والراحه . *
*واليوم بعدما خرج ابني , ازدادت علي مشاعر الاحساس بالوحده والعزله , لانه في هذا اليوم يستعد الجميع للاحتفال بالعيد ويلبسون الملابس الجديدة ويلتقون في الكنيسة بالمسيح ويفرحون بميلاده , اما انا فارقد وحيدة بهذا الكوخ , لا اشعر بافراح العيد فاخذت اصلي واعاتب المسيح لانه تركني في هذه الوحده . وكانت معلقه امامي صورة السيد المسيح وهو طفل الذي تحمله السيدة العدراء  , فنظرت اليه وعاتبته قائله : انت نسيت الغلابه ولا ايه ؟؟؟ *
*وواصلت عتابها للسيد المسيح العيد دخل علينا ومحدش زارنا . *

*وفيما انا انظر عليه بعتاب ودموعي تسيل من عيني . وجدته قد خرج من الصورة واقترب مني ومسح دموعي وقال لي : كل سنة وانتي طيبه يالا قومي !! *
*فشعرت بفرحه ورهبه لا استطيع التعبير عنهما واحسست في نفس الوقت بقوة تسري في كياني . فتشددت  رجلاي الضعيفتان وقمت منتصبه واذ المسيح قد اختفي تاركا الكوخ نوره الجميل ورائحته الذكية . ولم يمض وقت طويل حتي وجدت طرقاتكما علي الباب . *
*فتعزي الكاهن والخادم . وشكرا الله الذي شجعهما ليزورا اخر زيارة في هذا العيد لينالا بركه المسيح , الذي حضر بنفسه في هذا الكوخ الحقير , ليصير اعظم مسكن في القريه . وكما بارك قديما المكان الذي لا يتوقع احد ان يولد فيه انسان . الا وهو المزود  . فقد بارك  الان هذا المكان . *


*عندما يبتعد عنك الناس او عندما تجد الكثيرون حولك لا يشعرون بك وتعاني من العزله النفسيه . اعلم ان المسيح مشتاق ان يشعرك بوجودة معك . هو قريب منك جدا وهذه هي فرصتك للتمتع به . اطلبه وضع كل شكواك واحتياجاتك امامه , انه يحبك ويشتاق ان يسمع صلاتك ومهما طال احساسك بالوحده فاعلم انه من اول ساعه كان بجوارك ولم يتركك لحظة واحدة . الح عليه ليظهر ذاته لك , فيعزي قلبك وتتمتع بسلام وفرح لا يعبر عنه ولا يضاهيه ايه فرح من افراح العالم .. *

يتبع


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (18 أغسطس 2011)

مراحمك كبيره يا الله وتستجيب لكل من يناديك بلجاجه ومسحت دموع هذه العجوز المسكينه قصه جميله فعلا الرب يباركك


----------



## sparrow (21 أغسطس 2011)

ميرسي كتير ليكم و لمروركم الجميل وتشجيعكم


----------



## sparrow (21 أغسطس 2011)

*(11) الايمان بقوة النذر *​


*خرجت هذه السيده مع طفلتها من بيتها لقضاء بعض حاجاتها وشراء مستلزمات للبيت . وفيما هي تشتري احتياجاتها , تذكرت انها قد نسيت موقد البوتجاز مشتعلا ولم تطفئه . فخافت جدا , لانه لا يوجد احد في البيت وخشيت ان يحرك الهواء النار , فتنشب في اي شئ وتحترق الشقه . فصلت الي الله لينقذ شقتها من الحريق وتشفعت بالعذراء ونذرت ان تقدم لها عشرين جنيها , ان ظلت الشقه سليمة ولم يحدث بها خسائر . كان هذا علي مرمي ومسمع طفلتها , التي كانت تنظر وتسمع باهتمام وتعجب . *
*عادت هذه السيدة هي وابنتها الي بيتها ووجدت البوتاجاز مشتعلا ولكن بلا خسائر . فشكرت الله وذهبت الي كنيسه السيده العذراء بالزيتون , لتوفي نذرها وهو عشرين جنيها . *
*وبعد ايام , كانت الابنه في المدرسة . وفي احدي الحصص كتبت المدرسة جملا كثيرة علي السبورة بسرعه وطلبت من التلاميذ ان ينقلوها في كراساتهم لانها سوف تمسحها . بدات الابنه تكتب بسرعه ولكنها فوجئت بالمدرسة تقول : سامسح ما كتبته حتي تكتب اشياء اخري . *
*ولم تكن الطفله قد اكملت نقل ما علي السبورة . فطلبت السيده العذراء وقالت لها : لا تجعلي المدرسة تمسح السبورة . وساقدم لك عشرين جنيها مثلما فعلت ماما . وتقدمت المدرسة نحو السبورة ومعها الممسحه ووضعتها علي السبورة , فسقطت من يدها علي الارض , فاسرعت لترفعها وتحاول مسح السبورة مرة اخري فاذا بها تسقط ثانيه . فتضايقت المدرسة ولم تمسح شيئا واستطاعت الطفله مع باقي زميلاتها ان ينقلن كل ما علي السبورة . *
*عادت الطفله الي بيتها وطلبت من امها عشرين جنيها فتعجبت الام وسالتها عن السبب . فاخبرتها الطفله بما حدث . فشكرت الله والعذراء علي هذا الايمان البسيط الذي انتقل الي ابنتها واستجابه الله لها بشفاعه السيده العذراء واسرعت لتوفي النذر *

*آمن بالله فهو يحبك ويريد ان يعطيك احتياجاتك المختلفه . تشفع بقديسية فهم يفرحون بطلباتك واعلم ان نذورك تعبير عن محبتك لهم . لكن لا تتسرع في الوعد بالنذور , لئلا تعد بشئ فوق طاقتك . وان عدت بنذر فاسرع الي ايفائه . ايضا لا تنذر نذورا طوال حياتك لئلا يصعب عليك التنفيذ ، مثل من ينذر اصواما طوال حياته ، وحين تضعف صحته يعجز عن ايفاء النذر . او من ينذر خدمة معينه او عطاء سنوي وعندما تتقدم الايام وتتغير الظروف لا يستطيع ايفاء النذر . *
*ولتعلم ان وعودك لله بالحياه معه او خدمته , هو شئ مختلف عن النذور ففي كل مناسبة روحية اقطع عهودا مع الله , اما النذور فتتطلب تقديم شئ مادي محدد في اوقات معينه , في حين ان الوعود الروحية لا ترتبط بطلبات بل تمنيات القلب في الحياه مع الله وخدمته *


*يتبع *


----------



## ramzy1913 (25 أغسطس 2011)




----------



## sparrow (25 أغسطس 2011)

*( 12 ) الغيبوبه *​ 

*صدمت السيارة هذا الشاب حديث الزواج , فسقط وبدات دماؤه تنزف بغزارة حتي شعر الماره انه قد مات , فغطوه باوراق الجرائد . ولكن سمح الله في تلك اللحظه بمرور طبيب وعندما كشف عليه , اعلن ان قلبه مازال ينبض , فنقلوه بسرعه الي اقرب مستشفي وفي المستشفي وبعد التحقق من شخصيته تم استدعاء اهله ووالده الكاهن , الذين قرروا نقله الي القصر العيني وكان في غيبوبه كامله ووضعوه علي جهاز التنفس الصناعي وعملوا له الاسعافات اللازمة . ولكن الغيبوبة استمرت ,, ارتفعت الصلوات الكثيرة من اجله وبدا الاقارب والاحباء يطلبون صلوات القديسين وخاصه الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس . الذي اهتمت راهبات ديره برفع الصلوات من اجل هذا الشاب . *
*مرت الاسابيع والشاب علي جهاز التنفس الصناعي وقد صارح الاطباء والده بانه من الناحيه العلمية , مادام  قد مر عليه سبعه ايام في غيبوبه ولم ينتبه , فهو يعتبر ميتا لذا لا داعي لكثرة المصاريف . اما الاب وكل الاقارب فقرروا مواصله الصلوات , ثقه في الله وشفاعه القديسين . *
*وفي احد الايام اسرع احد الاطباء واخبر اقاربه بان الشاب قد فارق الحياه , اما الاهل فاستمرت صلواتهم مرفوعه ودموعهم تنساب من اجله . والعجيب انه بعد سبع دقائق عاد للحياه مرة اخري . وهنا قال الاطباء : *

*اننا لم نر مثل هذا , فهو غريب عن كل ما درسناه في الكتب . *
*واستمرت الصلوات وطلب صلوات الكثيرين وفي دير مارجرجس للراهبات , قالت احدي الامهات عندما سالوها ان تصلي من اجله :  ان مارجرجس سينخسه ويقيمه في عيده يوم 16 نوفمبر . *
*وعندما سالوا احد الاباء الرهبان ان يصلي لاجله قال : هو لسه مافاقش ! انا بعت له الملاك ميخائيل . حاضر هقوله تاني . *

*بعد مرور 48 يوما في الغيبوبه , انتبه الشاب وعاد للحياه وكان ذلك يوم عيد مارجرجس , وساد الفرح والدهشه قلوب كل المحيطين به ,, *
*عندما سالوه كيف افاق وبماذا شعر قال : *

*ان شخصا راكبا علي حصان اقترب مني وجعل حصانه يرفسني ونخسني بحربته . فانتبهت وعلمت من منظره انه الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس . ووجدت شخصا اخر يمد يده ويطبطب علي كتفي فشعرت بحنانه وبقوة تسندني ,, فتشدد جسدي وانتبهت تماما وسالته : من انت ؟؟ *
*فقال لي : انا الملاك ميخائيل *
*فتعجب السامعون ، لقوة وشفاعه القديسين التي تمت بهذه التفاصيل كما طلب المصلون . العجيب ان يقرر الاطباء ان هذه الغيبوبه التي مر بها الشاب هي افضل ما حدث لهذا الشاب ، اذ انه قد اصيب بكسر في الجمجمه وارتشاح في المخ وكسر في الضلوع , مما يسبب الاما شديدة تفوق الاحتمال . فسمح الله ان يكون في غيبوبه لمده 48 يوما . متخطيا بذلك كل ما يعرفه الطب حتي لا يتالم الشاب . وهكذا تعافي الشاب وعاد لحياته لينعم ليس فقط بالصحه الجسدية ولكن بحياه روحية اعمق , اذ شعر ان حياته الجديده هي قيامه من الموت . وانه ينبغي ان تكون لله كلها ، فهو الذي وهبها له بشفاعه قديسيه . وقد ازدادت بالطبع علاقته بالقديسين وثقته في شفاعتهم *


*ثابر في صلواتك وثق ان قوة الله التي تفوق المنطق والطب تستطيع ان تقهر المستحيل ليس فقط في حالات المرض بل وايضا في جميع المشاكل والضيقات . واعلم ان القديسين قريبون منا جدا ويرسلهم الله لنجدتنا وكثيرا ما يعلنون ايضا عن انفسهم ، لنتعرف عليهم وتزداد علاقتنا بهم وتشفعنا  وارتباطنا وتمجيدنا لهم *


----------



## sparrow (25 أغسطس 2011)

*( 13 ) لا تطفئ النور *​ 
*كان هذا الراهب مكلفا من الدير للعناية بمزار الشهيد العظيم مارمينا العجايبي ، فكان يهتم بنظافته وترتيب الزيارة واغلاقه في نهاية اليوم .*
*لاحظ هذا الراهب اهتمام الكثيرين بوضع اوراق بها طلبات كثيرة علي الصندوق الذي يحوي رفات القديس وكان يقول في نفسه : لماذا لا يكتفون بالصلاه وذكر ما يريدون ؟ وما الداعي لهذه الاوراق الكثيرة ؟ ! *
*فهي قد تتبعثر او تسقط  وتفقد المكان ترتيبه . ترددت هذه الافكار في قلبه كثيرا ، بل احيانا كان يقولها لبعض محبيه *

*في احدي الليالي , وبعد انتهاء الزوار من زيارة المكان ، واخد بركه القديس , كان الراهب قد اطمأن الي نظافه المكان واطفا النور لينصرف منه , فاذ به يجد النور يضئ مرة اخري , فتعجب جدا واخذ ينظر هنا وهناك , فلم يجد احدا . ظن ان هناك عيبا في مفاتيح الاضاءه فذهب واطفا الانوار كلها مرة اخري . ولكنه فؤجي بالنور يضاء للمرة الثانيه , فازداد عجبه واندهاشة . وعاد واطفا الانوار كلها , حتي ينصرف الي قلايته واذ بالنور يضاء للمرة الثالثة . *
*وقبل ان يلتفت هنا وهناك , سمع صوتا قويا قائلا : لا تطفي النور قبل ان اقرا الورق كله . فاتجه نحو الصوت ، ليجد الشهيد العظيم مارمينا العجايبي جالسا علي الارض وقد جمع امامه كل الاوراق التي وضعت علي جسده ويفتح واحده واحده ليقراها  . *

*فسجد الراهب في خوف وخشوع امام القديس ، معلنا توبته امام الله ، لانه استهان بهذه الاوراق الغالية التي تحمل طلبات المؤمنين لله بشفاعه قديسه العظيم . ومنذ ذلك الوقت بدا يهتم بهذه الاوراق بل ويشجع الناس علي تقديم طلباتهم نحو القديس الذي لا يهمل طلبه واحده باسمه امام الله . *

*ان كنت قد تمتعت بعلاقه مع القديسين فشجع من حولك ليتمتعوا هم ايضا  , فيفرحوا معك ويفرح الله بهم . *
*ان الله يكلف قديسيه ليهتموا بنا فهو يرعانا وهو اب للاسرة كلها سواء الذين في السماء او علي الارض وهو راس الكنيسة يفرح ان شقيها المنتصر والمجاهد يكونان في وحده محبة واحدة *


----------



## ramzy1913 (25 أغسطس 2011)




----------

